# Derailer 1v8 optional replacements?



## acobberson (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi all,
I’m having trouble sourcing the 1v8 diodes (1n4678) your the Derailer.

1) how important is that particular diode in the circuit?
2) can is be substituted with something else? I did a quick Google search but didn’t find any drop-in replacement options.

thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jan 3, 2020)

I really should put a link in the build docs:









						1N4678 1.8V Zener Diode - PedalPCB.com
					

1.8V Zener Diode




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## acobberson (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey thanks! I should have mentioned I live in Germany. I’ll see what the shipping will cost. So there’s no drop-in replacement?


----------

